# PICS OF A FULL VINYL TOP ON G BODY



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Any one got pics of full vinyl tops? I need some ideas for the trim.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a full top but it's not vinyl. The only trim on it is under where the rear windows are. It's 3 pieces and they're shaped just like the stock ones. they're stainless and there are screw buttons like every 4 inches or so. I can take a closer pic of the trim if you'd like but this pic kind of shows it.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn I like how that looks homie. Im going to have to have that done to my Regal. You ever think of putting a 5th wheel on? That would fa sho set it off!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Mar 21 2008, 12:13 AM~10219263
> *Damn I like how that looks homie. Im going to have to have that done to my Regal. You ever think of putting a 5th wheel on? That would fa sho set it off!
> *


Only thing i don't like about having the top like how i have it is the rear side windows being covered makes it an even bigger blind spot. I been thinking about a 5th wheel, but i'm 50/50 on it since i like how it looks clean with the emblems removed, key hole shaved, and bumpr gaurds removed. If i ever get it repainted i'll do a 5th wheel for sure though and get rid of the top altogether so i could have the roof paterned out.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

chop the top homie!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Mar 21 2008, 02:25 AM~10220131
> *chop the top homie!
> *


 :nono: Can't do that homie, it gets drivin year round and stays parked outside. Just threw the cover on real quick before it started snowing today.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a nice regal!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

dbl pst


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

HERE IS MIND  PIC KINDA BIG :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I like that with the all white top. Is there any trim on that at all? Here's a pic of the trim that was used for my top, it's 2 pieces that run from the side windows to the center of the rear window and has a little piece that goes over the center where the seam is.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2008, 02:53 PM~10223637
> *thats a nice regal!
> *


X2


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

DAMN :0 :0 :0 :0 Cash money Thats a damn Nice RIDE HOMIE that top is sick. Thats excatly what I need (the Trim)did you order it If so were at? If you made it will you share you secret. You can Pm me if you want. But thats excatly what I had in mind. thanks for posting that close up. I should get my ride tommorow Ill try to pst some pics. for some reason it wont even let me post a pic for my profile. But my top is getting done all White. 83 cutty. thanks agian Homie....  :biggrin: 

Joe Nutts 
thats bad ass too bro. any close ups of your Trim? thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 21 2008, 04:09 PM~10224070
> *HERE IS MIND    PIC KINDA BIG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


thats sharp :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 21 2008, 07:25 PM~10225199
> *DAMN :0  :0  :0  :0 Cash money Thats a damn Nice RIDE HOMIE that top is sick. Thats excatly what I need (the Trim)did you order it If so were at? If you made it will you share you secret. You can Pm me if you want. But thats excatly what I had in mind. thanks for posting that close up.
> *


Shop that did the top did the trim too. The trim looks like it's just a bar of polished stainless steel that was bent to fit around the corner like in the pic, then pre-drilled to allow the screw buttons to fit. I didn't make it but it's can't be too hard to duplicate since you would only have to bend the metal once in an upward way and then sort of bend it back down to match the contour of the car. If you're having your top done like the one Joe Nuts posted, then you should be able to either use the stock trim or at least be able to use it for a template to make a new one out of solid bar.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 21 2008, 07:45 PM~10226009
> *Shop that did the top did the trim too.  The trim looks like it's just a bar of polished stainless steel that was bent to fit around the corner like in the pic, then pre-drilled to allow the screw buttons to fit.  I didn't make it but it's can't be too hard to duplicate since you would only have to bend the metal once in an upward way and then sort of bend it back down to match the contour of the car.  If you're having your top done like the one Joe Nuts posted, then you should be able to either use the stock trim or at least be able to use it for a template to make a new one out of solid bar.
> *


Does any one know were I can get this stainless tube that homie is talking about?
I live in Idaho so I have no Idea were to start and look to see if they have stainless tubing thats bendable like that. The dudes at he interior shop have no idea. thanks agian for all your help. Guys... :uh: :uh:


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10224586
> *I like that with the all white top.  Is there any trim on that at all?  Here's a pic of the trim that was used for my top, it's 2 pieces that run from the side windows to the center of the rear window and has a little piece that goes over the center where the seam is.
> 
> 
> ...



nah all the triming on mine is white, homeboy at anthonys custom upholstery hooked me up 300 for everything


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 21 2008, 11:31 AM~10223046
> *:nono:  Can't do that homie, it gets drivin year round and stays parked outside.  Just threw the cover on real quick before it started snowing today.
> 
> 
> ...


weak

same situation out in canada..
i would but every other day its rainin...
but atleast my beater gets the garage.

hahah my parents park out side... even tho there cars worth more then mine..


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 18 2008, 10:12 PM~10201556
> *I have a full top but it's not vinyl.  The only trim on it is under where the rear windows are.  It's 3 pieces and they're shaped just like the stock ones.  they're stainless and there are screw buttons like every 4 inches or so.  I can take a closer pic of the trim if you'd like but this pic kind of shows it.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mang.. Where did you cop those Fender Trims?? I needs a set...

SORRY for JACKIN' the thread... :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Mar 23 2008, 05:57 PM~10236366
> *Hey Mang..  Where did you cop those Fender Trims??  I needs a set...
> 
> SORRY for JACKIN' the thread... :angry:
> *


JC Whitney, they only go to the rocker panel trim though so if you don't have the rocker trim, they might look kind of off.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 22 2008, 07:15 AM~10228371
> *Does any one know were I can get this stainless tube that homie is talking about?
> I live in Idaho so I have no Idea were to start and look to see if they have stainless tubing thats bendable like that. The dudes at he interior shop have no idea. thanks agian for all your help. Guys... :uh:  :uh:
> *




Any one???? If I took a pic of it to a metal shop?? help playas..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 23 2008, 08:45 PM~10237355
> *Any one???? If I took a pic of it to a metal shop?? help playas..
> *


It's just like a 1/4" solid bar of stainless but some flat tubing might work too. Any place that does tops or deals with boat upholstery should have it. Probably most home improvement stores too.


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

how thick is that bar is it aluminum ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 23 2008, 08:47 PM~10237380
> *how thick is that bar is it aluminum ?
> *


Could be aluminum but it looks like stainless steel, its 5/8" up and down and 1/4" thick.


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10237400
> *Could be aluminum but it looks like stainless steel, its 5/8" up and down and 1/4" thick.
> *


i migth be able to get some got to look around the shop


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres some full tops on my friends cars


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 23 2008, 06:47 PM~10237378
> *It's just like a 1/4" solid bar of stainless but some flat tubing might work too.  Any place that does tops or deals with boat upholstery should have it.  Probably most home improvement stores too.
> *



Thanks bro Iam gone go to the a boat shop and try Homedepot too.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10237548
> *i migth be able to get some got to look around the shop
> *


 Thanks bro let me know. Idaho is not very lowrider frendly. so I appreciate everyones help. it make things a bit easier. thanks.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

I got my ride back it 95% done interior wise. But any one know how to make pics smaller so I can post them??????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 27 2008, 07:11 PM~10271005
> *I got my ride back it 95% done interior wise. But any one know how to make pics smaller so I can post them??????
> *


Upload them into photobucket.com and then copy and paste the bottom link. It should start with something that looks like this


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 23 2008, 11:26 PM~10239919
> *heres some full tops on my friends cars
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

this last one is my headliner.
















Here aresome pics of my interior not the best pics but it not done as soon as I have everthing done I post some better pics of it all put togother. Tell me what ya think so far


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

how much did you pay to have it done homie it looks real good


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

I payde 1700.00 for everything. Thanks man I will post some pics when its done. Hey Joe did you have anything in your shop?


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 2 2008, 05:49 PM~10318805
> *I payde 1700.00 for everything. Thanks man I will post some pics when its done. Hey Joe did you have anything in your shop?
> *


yeah homie i got some of that bar but it got's a small lip at the bottom and it has a hole every 6 inches pm me for more details


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 21 2008, 01:09 PM~10224070
> *HERE IS MIND    PIC KINDA BIG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie what kind of paint n the brand


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

my girls
















and mine


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's mine, I just used the original trim painted the top half of it to match, then added studs.


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxjoker13xx_@Apr 6 2008, 09:21 PM~10350293
> *hey homie what kind of paint  n the brand
> *



it's called deep jewel green  but i dont remember the brand


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Tone post a close up of that Trim. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 8 2008, 08:24 PM~10368604
> *Tone post a close up of that Trim.  :biggrin:
> *


----------

